# For your viewing pleasure.....



## RemudaOne (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year to all 




I think if you click on the picture, you'll see the video. First time posting one from my iPad


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new Year Kristi!!!!

Love, love, love that video...I just can't stand how cute lambs are when they start to hop around!!!  And usually not that long after being born...can't wait for mine...any day now


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2013)

That is so cute!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Are these Dorper?  Its nice when they are so strong and vital.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Bon , glad to have found a way to post videos that you can view!! I love it when they get to the ants in the pants stage too, can watch them for hours......or until they fall asleep, lol!

Alsea, yes they are Dorpers. Fast growers. You might consider breeding that Kat ewe to one for some nice meaty babies .


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 1, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2013)

The only thing wrong with the video is that itis clearly TOO SHORT! 

Now I want lil baby lambs!

Iguess I'll have to settle for kids in Feb.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Kristi...yes!!!!  I was so glad that video opened for me...and I agree with Southern...it is too short...they are so cute!!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 1, 2013)

LOL, Y'all are silly . Here's another short one. I'll take my iPad out there in the morning and see if I can get a longer one of the lamb races...... Weather permitting, of course . The little ram is the one that won't be distracted from the wet bar .


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am def. going to get a dorper one of these days. 
I really like the look of the black belly but I prefer the growth rate and size of the katahdin and dorpers.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 1, 2013)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 3, 2013)

I just love the little lambs, So much spunk !!!


----------

